# What does your iPhone homescreen look like?



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I think I was changing mine around as soon as I knew how... then it stayed pretty much the same for a good year or so, till just recently I started using the sub-folders or whatever they call it... collections? Anyhow, I went from three pages, to having 99% of my most-used stuff on a single page. Page 2 just has a few things I rarely use.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I like to keep it at default because that way i know where all the main things are.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Out of curiosity, just how do you take a screen shot of your iPhone screen?


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, you guys have some nice clean home screens! Here's mine:


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

SINC said:


> Out of curiosity, just how do you take a screen shot of your iPhone screen?


Press the Home Button and Lock Button at the same time


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

spiffychristian said:


> just something i thought i'd ask because its interesting to me to see how people set them up for themselves. for the longest time i didn't move any of the icons (i kept it apple default for almost 2 years) then just decided to move them around and switch them to a way that's convenient for me.
> 
> what works for you?
> 
> ...


That is a pretty sparse screen.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here's mine:


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's mine. I tend to keep most of the native apps where they were.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

SINC said:


> Here's mine:


I see u have the death grip issue ?


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

First

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Second

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Last
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

ericlewis91 said:


> First
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
> 
> ...


Nice wallpaper. Where did you get it?


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

RiceBoy said:


> Mine.


I like your use of  for apple apps folder. I've now replaced my "Native Apps" heading. Thanks!


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

here you go

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

ericlewis91 said:


> here you go
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
> 
> ...



You da man. Thanks dude!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ericlewis91 said:


> here you go


Very cool idea.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

Pretty Plain.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Lock screen and home screen. I like keeping page 1 clear of apps to let the wallpaper show through. It's so nice with the display!


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

simple.


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

How do you make a blank screen?


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

TPCM said:


> How do you make a blank screen?


You have to do it on the phone, not on iTunes.

Drag the apps onto the second page, or further if that's full.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's mine. Kinda boring. On 2nd thought, Rogers could have done a little better on the resolution for thier iPhone app. Blurry as hell....


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

jakey said:


> Lock screen and home screen. I like keeping page 1 clear of apps to let the wallpaper show through. It's so nice with the display!


Does look great...


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

jakey said:


> Lock screen and home screen. I like keeping page 1 clear of apps to let the wallpaper show through. It's so nice with the display!


Is that Lockinfo calendar? Looks great!


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Is that Lockinfo calendar? Looks great!


Cheers. It's actually Quick Calendar. Very simple.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

jakey said:


> Cheers. It's actually Quick Calendar. Very simple.


Hmm how do I install that? I can't seem to find it in Cydia?

Nevermind! Realized it was in the App Store  Very neat!


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I haven't jailbroken the 4.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

jakey said:


> Yeah I haven't jailbroken the 4.


Yeah I did, but have only a couple of very useful jailbroken apps. Don't want to venture into the customizing world too much.


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

My first page, I like the clean look too: 









2nd pg









3rd pg


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

JustAMacUser said:


> Here's mine. I tend to keep most of the native apps where they were.


reeder is a great app, but I'd get instapaper to complement it.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

phphreak said:


> reeder is a great app, but I'd get instapaper to complement it.


Got Instapaper too, just don't use it quite as much so I didn't mention it. But it's worth having for the times it's needed.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have a lot of apps that I just don't use anymore. Didn't really notice how many I had till I set up my iPhone 4. Its amazing how much junk you can collect with free apps.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)




----------

